# Flounder, Little Bay, Rockport, Tx



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

Here is the results from last nights gigging. I had to stop after the three, as the big one broke my glasses by shoving the gig into my face when I gigged him.
I am plenty happy as you can see.
Good fishing! Larry Rabe AKA [email protected]


----------



## delecroix (Oct 21, 2004)

are flounders that big good to eat? i mean as far as the meat quality? i know big specks arent good, and ofcourse bull reds....just in case i catch a monster so i can keep it or release it.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Big Specks, Big Reds, and Big Flounder are all good to eat if you ask me.

I would prefer a smaller one over the larger ones, but they aren't 'BAD' by any means.

Try soaking the fillets in fresh water or milk for a few hours before cooking them, and see if that helps the 'BIG' fish taste any better. They all taste the same to me, I just prefer the smaller ones because the larger fish are the breeders.

I've had some luck in little bay for trout, reds, and flounder. It's a local hot spot for those in Rockport.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Little Fish Bay*



SABlueWave I've had some luck in little bay for trout said:


> This is not true, SABWave. There are no fish in Little Bay. No one should waste his or her time fishing there. Little Bay is dead.
> 
> By the way Reelfixr, nice flounder that you gigged (not in Little Bay).


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

WTG Larry nice flounder got to be careful with the shakey stick-Little Bay is a cool area to fish in the evening.We are headed down this afternoon.Come on five oclock.

B.D.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice flattie Larry, excellent hit with the gig. Did you fillet him or you gonna stuff it?


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Re. Flounder*

The world is full of non-believers I guess. Believe what you want to believe, but I am very truthful in saying I did GIG these flounder last night in Little Bay. I also have caught several 26"+ speckled trout and big reds as well in this little spit of a mudhole.
My favorite time of year for huge trout is from Mid Jan thru Mid March, using bone colored corkies, catch 2000 ( gold chartruse, white chartruse and hot pink/gold).
I think Storm makes a replica of a corky in a glow bone pattern which I caught a 28" speck last Feb in the south end of Little Bay, by the entrance of the park, wadefishing.
All I can say is try your luck, 'cause you ain't gonna catch nuthin' sittin' at home.
Tight lines and thanks for the compliments people!
Larry Rabe


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Re. Flounder*

Well Captn Lowtide, I called my mother up in San Antonio, told her about it, well, I am forced to bring it for Christmas. Knowing her, it will be baked.
I love them stuffed or baked.
I told her it will take an hour and a half to bake this slab. What ya think?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

reelfixr said:


> The world is full of non-believers I guess. Believe what you want to believe, but I am very truthful in saying I did GIG these flounder last night in Little Bay. I also have caught several 26"+ speckled trout and big reds as well in this little spit of a mudhole.
> My favorite time of year for huge trout is from Mid Jan thru Mid March, using bone colored corkies, catch 2000 ( gold chartruse, white chartruse and hot pink/gold).
> I think Storm makes a replica of a corky in a glow bone pattern which I caught a 28" speck last Feb in the south end of Little Bay, by the entrance of the park, wadefishing.
> All I can say is try your luck, 'cause you ain't gonna catch nuthin' sittin' at home.
> ...


Reelfixr,

Note the winky face prefacing my post. My rant was strictly tongue-in-cheek...You don't have to convince me that LB produces. Certainly a lot of folks know now.

Congrats on your nice LB flatties.


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Thank you Sean*

No comment


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Man thats a nice flounder. What did you gig it with a 12 gauge J/K ........


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Re. Flounder Gigging*

Well neverenough, it's like this. That flounder was so ****** off that I stabbed him that he just thrashed about so hard that he ripped the hole bigger and bigger as he was on a bit of shell and I couldn't push the gig all the way home. I did not get him with all three prongs, just two, one in the cheek and the other just to the left. I was so excited seeing one that big, I **** near missed him.
That's how he broke my glasses, by bucking up. And how I got soaked.
These fish that big are very strong and powerful swimmers and they don't like to be ventilated.
Thank you for you compliment though and you are so right about how it's how you fish/gig, not where.
For y'all to understand how the hole got that big, check out my setup -- gig and light. I hope these download ok.
The gig is 1/4" stainless steel, welded and inserted in the wood dowel. The light is made from a 1/2 pvc, 12ga lamp cord with big clips and the bulb is GE4509 aircraft landing light 13volt silconed in place with silicone on the terminals to prevent bulb failure. Light cost about $18 to make.
The last pic is of my shop on the water here in downtown Rockport.
Larry


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Real nice Flat-fish*

Howdy,that is one sure enough FINE FLAT-FISH!nice going


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

hehehe...I've got family who used to live on the bay. Spent many nights wading it...didn't catch a thing


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

nice flounder reelfixr. come january i'll have to stop by your shop sometime and chat with you. mostly fish come march or april but need to suck it up and fish during the cold. down about every weekend during the summer at the sandollar.


----------



## ripalip (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice gig. I,m trying to put another bay and pins run together. The last one, 2 weeks ago, was a ripsnorter- we had a blast 17 reds over 20" just on my boat- all released. If any of your Rockport buds want to go let me know. I'll trade bay fishing and a run down PINS for a flounder gigging lesson. It is the one type of fishing I have not done and I'll be down there Dec.18 to Jan 7. Make hook setting an Olympic event !


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Trade bay fishing for a gigging lesson? Sure!*

Give me a call tommorow, I,m gone for the day!
Larry


----------



## centexangler (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep-there ain't no fish in Little Bay. I caught the last one, so ya'll may as well not go there! I swear, this is every bit as true as when I tell my daughter that there is no fun left in the world because my generation used up all the fun! I promise it's as true as when I tell my wife that I don't notice pretty girls anymore (of course, I don't notice them any less either). And, of course, I never talk to a young gal any longer than I have to (I can't hold my stomach in that long)!

I enjoy Little Bay. It holds fish year round.


----------

